# Gypsy Fighting Programme 2nite



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

incase anyones interested, at 10pm on Channel 4 tonight theres a programme called Gypsy Blood which is all about bareknuckle fighting, worth a watch....Johnny Lee is in it, he's the wee skinny chap getting beat up 10 minutes into it


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

should be worth a watch TBH


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As ridiculous as this will sound l cant watch stuff like this, too violent for me..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> incase anyones interested, at 10pm on Channel 4 tonight theres a programme called Gypsy Blood which is all about bareknuckle fighting, worth a watch....Johnny Lee is in it, he's the wee skinny chap getting beat up 10 minutes into it


is he really in it or are u being silly?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> As ridiculous as this will sound l cant watch stuff like this, too violent for me..


 yes mate i heard you get upset at the bank scene in Mary poppins when the old man are trying to grab the kids tuppence pmsl !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gypsys are the new black .....im watching it ...my flatmates mums family were travellers


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> is he really in it or are u being silly?


being silly


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bigdazz said:


> should be worth a watch TBH


i respect your honesty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i heard you get upset at the bank scene in Mary poppins when the old man are trying to grab the kids quarter pmsl !!


Hey l told you that in confidence !


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Watch out for some of the Docherty family from a site near Wellingborough anyone who works the door around the shire knows this family. They are on it I am told


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

rumble in the jungle itv 4, 9-10 first :thumbup1:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i will be watching:thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Watch out for some of the Docherty family from a site near Wellingborough anyone who works *the door around the shire* knows this family. They are on it I am told


is this Frodo Docherty your talking about


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

You get the odd 'hard' gippo but they mostly fight in a pack or ambuse people you rarely get a proper Juan on Juan. Kids at school would have thier older brothers cousins 5th cousins from there mothers dad aunties dog turning up in tranny vans and the kids were only about 14.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Twisted said:


> Watch out for some of the Docherty family from a site near Wellingborough anyone who works the door around the shire knows this family. They are on it I am told


Of course there on it, It will be the same 4-6 familys shouting there mouths off about other familys in a way you cant understand. Def worth a watch !!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

This'll be a youtube video of Jonny-Lee getting nicked last week after some brave idiot wading into him, in front of a pub fully of pik.. gypsies. :lol:

Go Jonny go!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> You get the odd 'hard' gippo but they mostly fight in a pack or ambuse people you rarely get a proper Juan on Juan. Kids at school would have thier older brothers cousins 5th cousins from there mothers dad aunties dog turning up in tranny vans and the kids were only about 14.


the juan on juan made me laugh.

A place i've worked on the doors attracts the travelling community, you know the ones with pony tails wearing vests in the winter. Never have i seen one of them fight *juan on juan*, always about 9 of them piling into someone.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Johnnys such a true traveller he even types Gypsy !!!


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hey l told you that in confidence !


Upset me too! Miserable old bu99ers.:sad:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

there was 4 traveller lads that worked out in hooks gym west london, and you could always notice they were gypsys before speaking to them as they had mullets and would dance in front of the mirrors while incorparting some gay shadow boxing routine as well


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> there was 4 traveller lads that worked out in hooks gym west london, and you could always notice they were gypsys before speaking to them as they had mullets and would dance in front of the mirrors while incorparting some gay shadow boxing routine as well


They love to hop like rabbits. They had the lead of my old gym. An old church building next to every weight there was a bucket.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

barsnack said:


> there was 4 traveller lads that worked out in hooks gym west london, and you could always notice they were gypsys before speaking to them as they had mullets and would dance in front of the mirrors while incorparting some gay shadow boxing routine as well


like you say you can normaly tell a travler just by looking


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

bigdazz said:


> like you say you can normaly tell a travler just by looking


You don't see them out after 7pm.

They've gonna be next to the tag box.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> You don't see them out after 7pm.
> 
> They've gonna be next to the tag box.


what use is a tag box in a mobile home


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't stand people like this, absolute scum IMO. Need to find something proper to do with there lives than fight over pathetic sh*t..


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Can't stand people like this, absolute scum IMO. Need to find something proper to do with there lives than fight over pathetic sh*t..


i just cant under stand a fookin word they say....... :stuart:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

gotter respect the matter that they sort ther diffrence's out wid a one ,on ,one battle .none of this pussy ole sh!t wid a blade or a gun.....


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont know what to think of travellers to be honest, I dont agree with them fighting and thinking they are something else because they are not. On the other hand, I think in a way its good that they source their own meat and see life as it is. Nature sometimes is actually a realy nice thing.

Despite the positive things I have mentioned I dont think I could live that way of life.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Havent read the thread yet, but watching it now. interesting stuff so far.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

that fight with the big lad on the tennis court had fixed wrote all over it...actually think travellers are bigger dicks if these bellends are anything to go by


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

interesting way of life, honourable in some ways, but encouraging children to be violent towards each other doesn't cut it for me-you could see it in the kids eyes that their pressured into fighting.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Was a pretty good documenrty to be fair.


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Enjoyed that, cheers OP.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Can't stand people like this, absolute scum IMO. Need to find something proper to do with there lives than fight over pathetic sh*t..


agreed, would love to lock them in the cage with any half decent mma fighter worth his salt and watch them get molested


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Have no time for them.

Watched the last 30 minutes and thought it was disgusting. They need to get with the times, fcuk all this "honour" garbage and do something meaningful with their lives. The kids should be taken off them for starters... makes me laugh when they say people from certain religious backgrounds are brainwashing their kids, need to take a look at these people too 

I'm not judging all Gypsy's by any means, just generalizing the majority or at least every one that I've come across.

On a lighter note, when I was living in a tower block, 5ft floor, I did have one knock on asking if I wanted a drive way built... urm... go for it lol. Be like a massive slide from my front room all the way down... no more lift for me :laugh:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

didnt get a chance to watch it but ive seen the same ****e wit my eyes loads of times those who comment saying its rediculous have no idea and shouldnt comment night lads


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Thought it was a great programme myself,they looked a couple of handy lads to me ,the fellas looked like they could handle themselves very well!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> It will be the same 4-6 familys shouting there mouths off about other familys in a way you cant understand. Def worth a watch !!!


i think you've just described eastenders


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

yeahp watched it, was pretty good tbh.

the two little kiddies goin at it for 35 mins was pretty impressive. at that age if i had hit my head on the floor that hard i wouldnt have carried of fighting fvuck that i would have cried for 4 days straight.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

maxie said:


> Thought it was a great programme myself,they looked a couple of handy lads to me ,the fellas looked like they could handle themselves very well!


Yeah real great role models if you're looking for ' How to become a bully and alienate all the good harworking citizens around you'

Btw they should be strippers, that the quickest i've ever seen a pile of shirts come off.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

They should all be shot.. I feel sorry for the kids being born into a waste of life family like that.. All they know is fighting, f*cking sad scum. I think they should all be strung up and shot, just cause trouble and do nothing to contribute to society but get in the way. Makes my blood boil!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> They should all be shot.. I feel sorry for the kids being born into a waste of life family like that.. All they know is fighting, f*cking sad scum. I think they should all be strung up and shot, just cause trouble and do nothing to contribute to society but get in the way. Makes my blood boil!


So by that statement i'm guessing you think they should be shot??? lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What an honourable bunch, especially the ones that jumped the other one and attacked him with machetes.

Bunch of idiots.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> So by that statement i'm guessing you think they should be shot??? lol


At a minimum, yes. Certainly the bunch pictured in that 'documentary'.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

roblee said:


> gotter respect the matter that they sort ther diffrence's out wid a one ,on ,one battle .none of this pussy ole sh!t wid a blade or a gun.....


Your saying that but on the programme there was a bloke who was choped in the head and shoulder with a machetie and also hit with a baseball bat. Liked the comment about the shadow boxing though was funny especially when he was doing it on the waltzer :lol: Ps hughie doherty said if anyone bad mouths him and he find out we will come looking


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought that the guy who chopped into the rabbit's skull with the machette and then scared the kids with it was reet hard.

Sorry I mis spelled that...............should read RETARD


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> They should all be shot.. I feel sorry for the kids being born into a waste of life family like that.. All they know is fighting, f*cking sad scum. I think they should all be strung up and shot, just cause trouble and do nothing to contribute to society but get in the way. Makes my blood boil!


i think you should be shot aswell aslong with the rest of your gorger waste of time family mate if you can say that about me i can say that about you how you can say all we know is fighting its like saying all a black person knows is crime im not going to waste me time naglin on at your post beacuse i will get myself banned but i want to ask you someting how many travellers have you ever met and got to know or have you got your views from the news and media


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> Your saying that but on the programme there was a bloke who was choped in the head and shoulder with a machetie and also hit with a baseball bat. Liked the comment about the shadow boxing though was funny especially when he was doing it on the waltzer :lol: Ps hughie doherty said if anyone bad mouths him and he find out we will come looking


yeah but that was because he was ****ed and bit somone on the face whilst glassing the same guy with a vodka bottle at the same time. so the guys family who he assaulted all jumped on at the same time.

dude had balls though, first of getting beaten near death then going back to fight them and when he went back got chopped up, then after being chopped up started sending for them again. BALLS.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Living on a large farm, I've encountered a few. I thought the program last night was brilliant. A lot of the ones I've encountered are actually really nice people, actually asking if they can have a few rabbits from the fields with their lads! The family unit is so strong and they have a genuine respect for people and the land (well they seem to).

Some however, aren't and are just out to steal, and cause trouble. Unfortunately we get more of these than the genuinely nice people. It's like any group of people really. There's always 2 ends of the same scale.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

is this on 4od?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Should be.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/gypsy-blood/4od


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> is this on 4od?


yes mate I watch it this morning good documentary

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/gypsy-blood/4od#3278568


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

huge monguss said:


> Your saying that but on the programme there was a bloke who was choped in the head and shoulder with a machetie and also hit with a baseball bat. Liked the comment about the shadow boxing though was funny especially when he was doing it on the waltzer :lol: Ps hughie doherty said if anyone bad mouths him and he find out we will come looking


ad turnd the comp off an went to watch it in bed ...

then ten mins later they do that to the other gypo ... i will take back what i said ,ther all nobeds lol .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll watch this but mainly for comedy value, shame most of them don't listen to what they are told in boxing gyms! A few of them do and do well but most have too big of an ego. I think boxing should be compulsory at schools. I've yet too see a gypsy fight worth watching unless for comedic value though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

And why do they always rip their shirts off to have a row?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

most rageing males will take there shirt off for a fight lol, its funny if you look at 2males fighting like its a wildlife doc, every male animal on the planet acts the same in a fight lol, we think were the most intelagent species on the planet but still have the mose basic primative of instincts


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I'll watch this but mainly for comedy value, shame most of them don't listen to what they are told in boxing gyms! A few of them do and do well but most have too big of an ego. I think boxing should be compulsory at schools. I've yet too see a gypsy fight worth watching unless for comedic value though.


Agree most of them can't fight properly but will have a go.

The difference is they are raised not to give a f%*K so will fight anyone.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

stone14 said:


> most rageing males will take there shirt off for a fight lol, its funny if you look at 2males fighting like its a wildlife doc, every male animal on the planet acts the same in a fight lol, we think were the most intelagent species on the planet but still have the mose basic primative of instincts


I've seen many a tear up over the years and only ever seen pikeys do the shirt thing.

Why waste valuable seconds...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

visionp said:


> Agree most of them can't fight properly but will have a go.
> 
> The difference is they are raised not to give a f%*K so will fight anyone.


i reckon majority of the young lads are more handy with there fists than 90 percenrt on this forum


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Fairplay he slammed that big fella mind. Nice couple of shots to the body and baaaam left over the top. Good confidence. Who says you have to be in shape to fight?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i think you should be shot aswell aslong with the rest of your gorger waste of time family mate if you can say that about me i can say that about you how you can say all we know is fighting its like saying all a black person knows is crime im not going to waste me time naglin on at your post beacuse i will get myself banned but i want to ask you someting how many travellers have you ever met and got to know or have you got your views from the news and media


That wasn't aimed at you in the slightest.. It's aimed at the people in the programme and anyone else who shares their waste pathetic morals.. They think a life where all you know is fighting and "respect" is a good life? Absolutely ridicoulous!!

I've met few travellers, and to be honest, the ones I have, have always been scum. I have no doubt there are some decent legit travellers out there, like with any "group" of people you get good and bad. If you're telling me you're different and many others are, I'm glad, and in that case I'd expect you to be against shows like that becacuse it just makes travellers look like idiots and ends up with people making stereotype judgements!

But yes, anyone who believes life is all about fighting and respect, is a sad specimen and has no purpose in life as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

watched it, bored the feck out of me TBH.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> What is your purpose in life 'SonofZeus'?


What's yours? To follow me around this forum and criticise me because I have an opinion? Seriously, worry about your own life.. It's getting sad. Lost respect for you, used to look upto you, and still have confidence in your knowledge / ability to do research regarding the science behind he gear, but on a personal level, not at all.

Edit: not going to reply to any of your further posts, not going to be baited into arguing again. If you don't agree with my opinion, that's fine, more than happy for you to have an opposing opinion, but if you're just going to try and criticize for the sake of arguing (which as far as I'm concerend you are right now), then I have no care. End of.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i reckon majority of the young lads are more handy with there fists than 90 percenrt on this forum


Fair play Johnny, but you'd expect the travelling community to be the face of British/Irish boxing the way they go on yet many fights disappoint and the boxers never fare well. Maybe Tyson Fury and Billie Joe Saunders will change that though :tongue:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Bored me to, didnt help with the stereotype as someone said a few posts up

Getting kids to fight like that is bang out of order, the kid who got knocked down and hit his head didnt get up rareing to go again, he got threw back into the fight (to toughen him up a bit no doubt)

Met plenty of gypsies in my time, most of them cnuts, (tbh i cant remember any i actually liked)


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the bit about the rabbits and eating wild. Until he used a gas powered bbq to cook it then he lost me a bit.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> I like the bit about the rabbits and eating wild. Until he used a gas powered bbq to cook it then he lost me a bit.


Would have been more impressive if he caught and killed it with his bare hands too. Using a gun is cheating!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Smitch said:


> I've seen many a tear up over the years and only ever seen pikeys do the shirt thing.
> 
> Why waste valuable seconds...


i normally see the lads in my town take them off after a full beer sesh at the weekend lol, buy dont gypsies normally wear white vests, mustnt want blood on there whites its a bastrd to wash out :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Moonbeam said:


> Fairplay he slammed that big fella mind. Nice couple of shots to the body and baaaam left over the top. Good confidence. Who says you have to be in shape to fight?


i though he was going to be fighting the boldy or shaved head guy outside the club, it was a total dif guy he ended up fighting lol, dono why that big guy gave in cos he poped his ear lol, he didnt realy look up to it anyway lol, you would have though he would be the size of him


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

LIke someone said the fight looked staged, as you said it wasnt even the guy he was supposed to fight, looks to me they just found the biggest cnut they could (to make the gypo look 'ard as fook) and back handed hima few quid to take a dive


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

nothing wrong with being born into a fighting family, adlest you will look after youselfs unlike alot of people living in towns these days, see a shadow and straight on the phone to the police, there scum imo people who hide behind other and the law, and not people willing and with the confidence to stand there own ground and fight there own battles.

die young as a man or live long as a coward and all that lol


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> i though he was going to be fighting the boldy or shaved head guy outside the club, it was a total dif guy he ended up fighting lol, dono why that big guy gave in cos he poped his ear lol, he didnt realy look up to it anyway lol, you would have though he would be the size of him


Size counts for nothing in a fight mate, confidence and dedication to the cause is the key. I seen my 10stone mate knock out a 15stone ish bodybuilder type in a matter of seconds. Think he landed like 4 punches guy was out. I was amazed, my mate wasnt though he wanted to fight his mates too fvcking animal


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PLauGE said:


> LIke someone said the fight looked staged, as you said it wasnt even the guy he was supposed to fight, looks to me they just found the biggest cnut they could (to make the gypo look 'ard as fook) and back handed hima few quid to take a dive


it did look a bit like that when they started to slow it down, timed movements etc, and the guy gave in from 1 hard hit to his ear, most gypsies with get smashed all over or knocked out before they give in, not from getting his earing pulled out :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Moonbeam said:


> Size counts for nothing in a fight mate, confidence and dedication to the cause is the key. I seen my 10stone mate knock out a 15stone ish bodybuilder type in a matter of seconds. Think he landed like 4 punches guy was out. I was amazed, my mate wasnt though he wanted to fight his mates too fvcking animal


yeh i totally agree, dude, but he has the size and power to do something, he was oviously defeated in his mind because of who he was fighting, if you can intimidate and beat someone mentaly then you dont need to do much, and that fight shows it lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

stone14 said:


> nothing wrong with being born into a fighting family, adlest you will look after youselfs unlike alot of people living in towns these days, see a shadow and straight on the phone to the police, there scum imo people who hide behind other and the law, and not people willing and with the confidence to stand there own ground and fight there own battles.
> 
> die young as a man or live long as a coward and all that lol


We live in 2012.. an age of civilization.. People shouldn't have to fight there own battle everytime. So, if any 80 year old guy is under threat, should he have to fight them off? Is he scum if he doesn't?!

I'm not saying I'm wholely against violence.. I do think it's stupid, especially when it's completely pointless and sad like this - but it's not needed to solve every matter, that's pathetic. It's also not fair to expect everyone to be able to or want to have to physically fight to solve every dispute. Now a days, we have a law, and we have enforcers of that law (well, that's what they're supposed to do anyway..), fighting generally speaking has no place in society anymore.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> yeh i totally agree, dude, but he has the size and power to do something, he was oviously defeated in his mind because of who he was fighting, if you can intimidate and beat someone mentaly then you dont need to do much, and that fight shows it lol


Yeah totally. Fella was in good shape too. Little guys like picking off the big fellas though, they get to work the body more then punish with a shot over the top. Gives them confidence dominating a bigger opponent. For the big man It can be diffficult to fight someone smaller than you because they're generally alot quicker and more powerfull depending on the person.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

SonOfZeus said:


> We live in 2012.. an age of civilization.. People shouldn't have to fight there own battle everytime. So, if any 80 year old guy is under threat, should he have to fight them off? Is he scum if he doesn't?!
> 
> I'm not saying I'm wholely against violence.. I do think it's stupid, especially when it's completely pointless and sad like this - but it's not needed to solve every matter, that's pathetic. It's also not fair to expect everyone to be able to or want to have to physically fight to solve every dispute. Now a days, we have a law, and we have enforcers of that law (well, that's what they're supposed to do anyway..), fighting generally speaking has no place in society anymore.


people who are incapable of fighing there own battles oviously cant so need help but imo if you are capable then imo you should, and imo yes you should fight your own battles, the only reason people dont can only be down to confidence and weakness, i dont mean take the world on but 1 on 1 fist to fist you should stand and fight even if you no you will loose, id rather that than look like a bitch with no heart or balls to defend myself, what if some1 was going to bray you till your dead, would you just ly down and die??


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

stone14 said:


> people who are incapable of fighing there own battles oviously cant so need help but imo if you are capable then imo you should, and imo yes you should fight your own battles, the only reason people dont can only be down to confidence and weakness, i dont mean take the world on but 1 on 1 fist to fist you should stand and fight even if you no you will loose, id rather that than look like a bitch with no heart or balls to defend myself, what if some1 was going to bray you till your dead, would you just ly down and die??


If you have NO CHOICE but to fight, yes, fair enough.. But like I said, it's 2012.. People have alternative choices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> fighting generally speaking has no place in society anymore.


the main man would disagree  (skip forward to 1:24)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Moonbeam said:


> Yeah totally. Fella was in good shape too. Little guys like picking off the big fellas though, they get to work the body more then punish with a shot over the top. Gives them confidence dominating a bigger opponent. For the big man It can be diffficult to fight someone smaller than you because they're generally alot quicker and more powerfull depending on the person.


yeh i do bjj its good dominating a bigger guy and chocking him out lol, there are short guys 4st smaller than me and they just abuse me, the lil guy are hard work lol


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

for anyone who enjoyed gypsy blood id suggest watching a film called knuckle ,its basicaly a camera crew following a gypsy family over 10 years and there is a few good fights to watch along with good story lines.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ironmanwales said:


> for anyone who enjoyed gypsy blood id suggest watching a film called knuckle ,its basicaly a camera crew following a gypsy family over 10 years and there is a few good fights to watch along with good story lines.


iv seen it dude its good, drags a bit at the end for the length its on for lol


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea ''knuckle'' is good, but again adds firther to the stereotype they so despartly want to avoid :blink:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

ironmanwales said:


> for anyone who enjoyed gypsy blood id suggest watching a film called knuckle ,its basicaly a camera crew following a gypsy family over 10 years and there is a few good fights to watch along with good story lines.


watched this a couple of weeks ago fell asleep lol


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i think you should be shot aswell aslong with the rest of your gorger waste of time family mate if you can say that about me i can say that about you how you can say all we know is fighting its like saying all a black person knows is crime im not going to waste me time naglin on at your post beacuse i will get myself banned but i want to ask you someting how many travellers have you ever met and got to know or have you got your views from the news and media


All you've done is played up to the stereotype of Gypsies being stupid brutes with you're incredibly uneloquent response and not reading exactly what he said.

I'll put it in bold simple English for you, he said the people on that programme should be shot not every Gypsy on the planet. Also learn some punctuation and I might be able to begin to take you seriously.


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

hey guys dnt knock us until you know us xx


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

icepack said:


> hey guys dnt knock us until you know us *xx*


are you a gay traveller, im guessing your the billy elliot of the travelling world


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

marc2001dj said:


> All you've done is played up to the stereotype of Gypsies being stupid brutes with you're incredibly uneloquent response and not reading exactly what he said.
> 
> I'll put it in bold simple English for you, he said the people on that programme should be shot not every Gypsy on the planet. Also learn some punctuation and I might be able to begin to take you seriously.


ive lived between the midlands and a site in gloucestershire oxfordshire border all my life pretty much im quite friendly with the butcher family and normally meat up with some of the butchers at stow fair ive lost and won money agiasnt them coursing if your saying yould like them shot i consider your also saying youl like to shoot me as im pretty much the same


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> ive lived between the midlands and a site in gloucestershire oxfordshire border all my life pretty much im quite friendly with the butcher family and normally meat up with some of the butchers at stow fair ive lost and won money agiasnt them coursing if your saying yould like them shot i consider your also saying youl like to shoot me as im pretty much the same


Serious questions, do you believe that life should revolve around fighting as shown in the film then? Do you think that's a good way to live? Is that how you live?


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

tut tut lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Johnny lee is the main card I hear!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Serious questions, do you believe that life should revolve around fighting as shown in the film then? Do you think that's a good way to live? Is that how you live?


life shouldnt revole to fghting but fighting solves disputes majority of the time but alot of the time fighting breeds more fighting and its stuck in that cycle wat they dont tell you on the show is that hughie docherty is paddy the big brother winner always on the telly dochertys brother wonder why they dont say this beacuse they dont want paddys reputation tarnashed would be my guies


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> life shouldnt revole to fghting but fighting solves disputes majority of the time but alot of the time fighting breeds more fighting and its stuck in that cycle wat they dont tell you on the show is that hughie docherty is paddy the big brother winner always on the telly dochertys brother wonder why they dont say this beacuse they dont want paddys reputation tarnashed would be my guies


Or because it's not relevant lol.. Search him up on google, first link says he used to bare knockle box etc. He's been interviewed on gypsey weddings too apparently.. But tbh, who would want to be associated with all that rubbish anyway? I'd be embarassed personally!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

If you like that sort of thing watch the film "knuckle"

Heres the link to the film

http://www.putlocker.com/file/F4F1BD1FD0F8C2A0


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> If you like that sort of thing watch the film "knuckle"
> 
> Heres the link to the film
> 
> http://www.putlocker.com/file/F4F1BD1FD0F8C2A0


yea I seen that thought it was a bit shyt.

Was surprised when they said this pair were fighting for over 2 hours. That's some tough shyt, but when family honour is on the line I believe this is one of the main reasons why they go for such long times and don't give up.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Or because it's not relevant lol.. Search him up on google, first link says he used to bare knockle box etc. He's been interviewed on gypsey weddings too apparently.. But tbh, who would want to be associated with all that rubbish anyway? I'd be embarassed personally!


Paddy doesnt want to be associated with fighting anymore hes more intrested in bieng in the tv and having polictions live with him for a week lol paddy is the man tho fair play to him hes doing well hes even moved site to north wales to be closer to family but i think youll find the main reason hes moved in beacuse of the Joyces in manchester openshaw site Johnny joyce jnr knocked paddy out or something didnt look very fair but he did it and paddy kept getting ambushed and i think paddys son martintom and his mates had some trouble wit the joyces aswell so i think not 100p ercent sure but certian thats the reason paddy left salford


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> Paddy doesnt want to be associated with fighting anymore hes more intrested in bieng in the tv and having polictions live with him for a week lol paddy is the man tho fair play to him hes doing well hes even moved site to north wales to be closer to family but i think youll find the main reason hes moved in beacuse of the Joyces in manchester openshaw site Johnny joyce jnr knocked paddy out or something didnt look very fair but he did it and paddy kept getting ambushed and i think paddys son martintom and his mates had some trouble wit the joyces aswell so i think not 100p ercent sure but certian thats the reason paddy left salford


Exactly, he's moved on to a better and normal life, rather than just wasting his life scrapping pointlessly! And good on him! Be nice if more followed his example.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Paddy doesnt want to be associated with fighting anymore hes more intrested in bieng in the tv and having polictions live with him for a week lol paddy is the man tho fair play to him hes doing well hes even moved site to north wales to be closer to family but i think youll find the main reason hes moved in beacuse of the Joyces in manchester openshaw site Johnny joyce jnr knocked paddy out or something didnt look very fair but he did it and paddy kept getting ambushed and i think paddys son martintom and his mates had some trouble wit the joyces aswell so i think not 100p ercent sure but certian thats the reason paddy left salford


saw the cctv footage, not that clear but you can make out paddy doh got horribly blind sided...the joyces looked like a pack of tramps anyway....although big boe joyce from galyway is quite funny


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

stone14 said:


> nothing wrong with being born into a fighting family, adlest you will look after youselfs unlike alot of people living in towns these days, see a shadow and straight on the phone to the police, there scum imo people who hide behind other and the law, and not people willing and with the confidence to stand there own ground and fight there own battles.
> 
> die young as a man or live long as a coward and all that lol


Utter bullsh1t, 'the law abiding person is the scum'??? :lol:

Your type of person that is turning this country in to the hellhole it is!!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Completely agree with Rocho. Going through life beating the crap out of people every time someone steps up to you is a very misguided way of living.

Can you really blame people for phoning the police when they find themselves in intimidating or threatening situations?

You hear of people getting stabbed and shot in the news all the time, some for no reason (such as the Indian student recently).

I'm sure your BJJ training and muscles will do well against a knife or a gun though, so by all means keep on fighting everyone you

get in confrontations with!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

regretting starting this thread now


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

The world we live in


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> regretting starting this thread now


why


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> why


cos he realises now that it made him miss the eastenders repeat on bbc3


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> why[/quote
> 
> some stupid agruements, same old stuff ive read a thousand times on here regarding travellers


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> cos he realises now that it made him miss the eastenders repeat on bbc3


got sky plus


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm proper [email protected] off now getting all excited then realised it was started yesterday!! Lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

sunn said:


> I'm proper [email protected] off now getting all excited then realised it was started yesterday!! Lol


you can watch it online channel four


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

barsnack said:


> are you a gay traveller, im guessing your the billy elliot of the travelling world


I think you'll find that icepack is a Lady and has just joined us on UK-M. Play nice


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm half way through this on 4od & all it has been is various pikeys claiming to be hard as nails...nothing new there!

What a pile of toss


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

why did the big lad after getting knocked down by a punch get up and shake hands why did he not get up and fight on i thought they fought untill they were physically fcked,i smell set up tbh


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Apparently they don't go looking for trouble...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

vetran said:


> why did the big lad after getting knocked down by a punch get up and shake hands why did he not get up and fight on i thought they fought untill they were physically fcked,i smell set up tbh


yer it was well set up ...the thieving fookin hillbilly cnuts


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

So the NHS hospital patches them up after a machete attack? I hope their taxes covered that...


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Who cares? If they wanna beat the fvck out of each other let em get on with it i say.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

so how many people have had real bad experiance with the travling community?????not that many really i bet most people get there veiws from what they see on tv.i grew up around a few and if you dont sh it on them they wont do it to you.dont get me wrong theres bad in all types of people.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

squat_this said:


> So the NHS hospital patches them up after a machete attack? I hope their taxes covered that...


so do we just let them die/?? i think not


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

they get in my local about 30 of them every sat night the guys sit in the bar playing cards and the women sit in the lounge dancing to the juke box ive weighed up who the nutters are in the group and theyve weighed up me i dont have a prob with them esp when i sold them my mates works gas board van lol


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Dont think the big guy that fought was a Gypsy,one of the only Gypsy fighters I've seen that looked the part,,couple of digs to the body to drop the hands then smack right on the ear lol,like a tell the big guys at work "Dont let the hieght fool you"


----------

